# Anybody Remember Me? :)



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow where to begin.  It's be so long and it feels great to get back into the groove of healthier living.   Took quite a while off to build a family.  My oldest is 17, middle is 14 and the youngest is 3 and we have one angel baby girl. 

Now that the family is all set,  I'm ready to get back to it and this is just the place to start. 

We always cone back home, right? 

Looking fwd to making new friends, maybe catching up with old ones and for you guys to dish out some tough love. 

Here's to a new me! 
Babs


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi welcome back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

You were always a good looker. Post up some pic?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't remember you... but I'm always in the market for new friends and hugs.

A 17 year old and a three year old... you must be a saint


----------



## GOTGrowth (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you and Prince the original founders of this place??


----------



## jas101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome back.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2014)

Great, made sure the family is squared away and settled, now it's time to put that focus back on yourself... Way to go momma!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## brazey (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome back to the community.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## sneedham (Dec 5, 2014)

Can you bring back some off the lost functionality, such as the like button and so on......lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2014)

Awwwe, hi

yep.  Family all squared away.  Time to start kicking my own booty.....

I'm a bit rusty.  Not quite sure where to start, except to start smart. 1 day at a time. ..

I'm thinking diet first couple of weeks then slowly start cardio then weights. .. or both cardio and weights at the same time. ..........


One thing I know is I'm in the right place!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a common misconception that all members must submit nudez to mods. Let me please make it clear that applies to male members only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Huh


----------



## Dath (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome !!
Sounds lil weird saying "welcome back" after all you where here before me haha.


Don't mind the Capt'n...he's probably just discouraged he can not black mail another young male member for his photo album.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome back!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome back, There are some nice quotes in your sig.......


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

